# Had to put our twins down



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

:mecry:It's been a bit over a week since we put the second of our twins down. Oh how my heart hurts. 
Both had what looked to be CL and I had been treating wounds for months and months on and off. I promised myself that if either or both presented 2 open abscesses at once, we'd euthanize them... I'm disabled and not only is it way too much intensive labor for me to continually address the wound issues but it was torture for my two precious goats :kidblack::kidblack: to have to be bound while I drained and pushed and squeezed and treated the nasty open sores.

"Gator" was our milk goat and was still nursing (more like a pacifier) her 4 month old twins just a tiny bit (so signs of CL in them tho "Baby Girl" scared me half to death when we spotted a lump on her cheek very near the crack of her mouth. I treated it and I think it was some cud or part of a sticker bush or something that had broken the mucus membrane and was getting infected. She's perfect now!!! ) Gator had such a unique personality. She was so talkative and way attached to me as I was her.

I am so thankful to God that the babies have adapted extremely well to her absence. Ma'am, our 2 yoa Oberhausli/La Mancha, misses her friends. Gator ("Instigator") was the one who explored and tried new things. Ma'am was lost for the first few days... as I was at the "queer silence" on the farm.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug: i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How sad for you, I am very sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a heartbreak. I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How terrible to have had to do that. I am sure you made the right decision to put them to rest, and I am sorry that it was the only way.


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

*Silver Lining in the now Dark Cloud*

:hugs:Big hugs back to all who have "hugged" me today. I found Gator's collar yesterday while rummaging thru some stuff.  It's lonely without them both but I'm left with so many tender memories and a bright future with the possibility of new kids. We will breed "Ma'am" this fall (Oberhausli/LaMancha... way cute) and maybe she'll gift us with babies in the spring. :baby::baby: Then, next fall, "Beautiful One," (Gator's girl baby) will be ready to breed.

God has also greatly blessed my heart with our 1st calf ever born on our land. Her name is "Evelyn," named after our grandson, Evan, because she came so fast and so easy that we were SHOCKED! :thumb:

I pray that CL doesn't show up again on this little hobby farm! ray:


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I am very sorry!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: Praying it doesn't too.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I hope your heart heals quickly and you can enjoy your memories with a smile.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

```
"Baby Girl" scared me half to death when we spotted a lump on her cheek
```
Yes, it was just a stinging nettle stuck in her cheek. SHE'S WELL!


----------



## MollysHeaven (Sep 20, 2013)

I cannot tell you how very sorry I am for your loss. I had to put all 5 of my girls down on 11.30.2012 due to a dog attack. It was the worst day of my life. My heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## MollysHeaven (Sep 20, 2013)

MollysHeaven said:


> I cannot tell you how very sorry I am for your loss. I had to put all 5 of my girls down on 11.30.2012 due to a dog attack. It was the worst day of my life. My heartfelt sympathy.


1240 Arapaho way Kankakee il 60901


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

MollysHeaven said:


> I cannot tell you how very sorry I am for your loss. I had to put all 5 of my girls down on 11.30.2012 due to a dog attack. It was the worst day of my life. My heartfelt sympathy.


Oh my gosh, Molly... how devastating. I am soooo sorry. Did you shoot the dogs or did they get put down?


----------



## MollysHeaven (Sep 20, 2013)

We never caught the dog an of course the owner never came forward. We were not the only farm that was attacked. Unfortunately the local authorities were of no assistance. The sheriff would not even come out and make a report in the day it happened. They would not assist in any way until the media got involved and then they did more tap dancing around the issue than Fred Astaire. It will be 1 year November 30 and at this point nothing will ever be done. The worst part is the owner of the dog knows #|&euro;¥** well their dog did it. Some people are sorry excuses for humans.


----------

